# Wasp stings.....don't hurt as much as I thought.



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a guest staying with me so I've been making a bed on my lounge floor while he has my comfortable bed. Anyway tonight there was a wasp buzzin' around in here, which just vanished, didn't think any ore of it. I set out the quilt I am using to lay on, set down my pillows, turn the fans on, pull the other quilt I am using as my cover and BAM! I feel what felt like I'd laid on something sharp, so I shoot out of bed wondering wtf it was, turn the light on and see that fucking wasp buzzing around looking very agitated. Then I feel my side start to sting.

I panicked for a moment. My mom is very, very allergic to wasp stings, one wasp sting could kill her as it will send her into anaphalactic shock if she doesn't have her antihistamines with her. As I have never been stung by a wasp until now, I was worried I might be allergic as well. I had a small bump come up which has now gone, that was fast, I got stung about 25 minutes ago prior to typing this. I guess I am not allergic, I think by know I'd have gone inter anaphalactic shock.

But seriously, at the moment it just feels like some stinging nettles have been bunched up and stung me in one spot. It really doesn't hurt as much as I have seen people make out it hurts like.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought of this


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I thought of this



Sexiest fetish, no doubt.

Always brightens my day when one of those things rolls by on the mainsite.

"hahahaha"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> "Most things don't hurt nearly as bad.  People like to blow things out proportion.
> 
> Glad to see you weren't phased by it.  Though I have a fear of wasps and i'm also allergic.



Naa, I'm not whiney when I get hurt, in fact I am good at hiding pain. No one ever knows when I have a head ache until I tell them.

I'm just pissed off more than anything.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Naa, I'm not whiney when I get hurt, in fact I am good at hiding pain. No one ever knows when I have a head ache until I tell them.
> 
> I'm just pissed off more than anything.



To be fair, no one knows anyone has a headache until they tell them. It's not really something that shows, unlike someone limping because they twisted their ankle.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I thought of this


I can only imagine what it's like to bang a girl getting stung by bees.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 20, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I can only imagine what it's like to bang a girl getting stung by bees.



I can see your /point/ but you don't have to /bug/ the situation further. After all no one likes a /prick/. AND THE PUNS KEEP /BUZZING/ AROUND IN MY HEAD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 20, 2011)

Ahh the bees!


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 20, 2011)

i suppose different people react differently to the wasp venom^^ maybe thats why it didnt hurt a lot and why the bump went away so quickly.

ive never been stung by bees or wasps before, too. im kinda worried that i might be allergic as well


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I'm glad you weren't allergic to the little bastards.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 20, 2011)

It hurts if you manage to stumble upon, disturb and piss off a whole nest of them. 

The trouble with wasps, is that they can sting you repeatedly, unlike bees.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 20, 2011)

You only tend to be allergic to wasps if you've been stung a lot in a short period of time once before. My SO's mother was never allergic until she got stung 5 times in an hour when she was at schhol, and now she's pretty badly allergic.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 20, 2011)

Yellowjacket stings fucking hurt, what are you talking about


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yellowjacket stings fucking hurt, what are you talking about



Not as bad as honey bee stings. Uggghhh.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> i suppose different people react differently to the wasp venom^^ maybe thats why it didnt hurt a lot and why the bump went away so quickly.
> 
> ive never been stung by bees or wasps before, too. im kinda worried that i might be allergic as well



Well, doctors have told me that I have a good, strong immune system, maybe that is why. I mean stinging nettle stings don't phase me either.



AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> It hurts if you manage to stumble upon, disturb and piss off a whole nest of them.
> 
> The trouble with wasps, is that they can sting you repeatedly, unlike bees.



From what I was reading last night, honey bee's sting, leave the stinger behind and then go off and die. But bumble bees can sting repeatedly. I was just reading the one site so I have no idea whether that is true or not.



Clayton said:


> Yellowjacket stings fucking hurt, what are you talking about



It wasn't a yellow jacket, it was a paper wasp. According to the same site, paper wasps are the least aggressive out of Hornets, Yellow Jackets and Paper Wasps. It also said that the Paper Wasps venom is also the least potent of the three.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 20, 2011)

Never been stung, and I hope I never am, because I overreact to pain a lot.

My dog got stung on her eyelid once though :<


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2011)

I think bee stings are worse than wasp stings. I'm not sure... I've never experienced both in the one day. I hate both, and hornets.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never been stung. I think the wasps around here are retarded because you can smack a nest and they won't do a thing. Also some kind of bee/wasp hive was in our tree a while ago, and some time during winter, it just broke in half as if they did a really shitty job building it.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> You only tend to be allergic to wasps if you've been stung a lot in a short period of time once before. My SO's mother was never allergic until she got stung 5 times in an hour when she was at schhol, and now she's pretty badly allergic.



That's what happened with my dad and fire ants.


----------



## morphology (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, a lot of the distress that comes from a bee or wasp sting is mostly from anticipated fear.  It's remarkable how stinging insects are able to be so intimidating just from their looks, sounds and behavior when their stings aren't too bad.



ramsay_baggins said:


> Not as bad as honey bee stings. Uggghhh.



Fun fact: honey bees rank higher than fire ants, yellowjackets and some other types of wasps on the Schmidt Sting Index.  Basically it's a scale of sting intensity written by Justin O. Schmidt, who purposefully stung himself with tons of different insects and wrote out the description of the pain in very prose-y, vivid detail.  It's a scale of individual intensity, though; one honeybee is going to be less awful than a whole nest of angry fire ants even though the honeybee ranks much higher.

Schmidt Sting Pain Index


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2011)

morphology said:


> Yeah, a lot of the distress that comes from a bee or wasp sting is mostly from anticipated fear.  It's remarkable how stinging insects are able to be so intimidating just from their looks, sounds and behavior when their stings aren't too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it odd that I am no longer afraid that a wasp may sting me? I think most of my fear beforehand came from the fact I was scared I was allergic to it like my mom is, but clearly, I'm not.


----------



## morphology (Aug 20, 2011)

That's not odd at all.  Maybe that's why even though I love wasps and bees I still act kinda jumpy when one comes flying by.


----------



## Lomberdia (Aug 20, 2011)

I just smack the buggers when they fly around me. Been stung only a few times in my life (so far). They feel like a prick from a needle (like when I sew something) so I'm not really effected by it.

Pain that you see coming or anticipating hurts worst than pain that you never knew was coming your way.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> I just smack the buggers when they fly around me. Been stung only a few times in my life (so far). They feel like a prick from a needle (like when I sew something) so I'm not really effected by it.
> 
> Pain that you see coming or anticipating hurts worst than pain that you never knew was coming your way.



Almost 24 hours later the bastard shows itself again. Though this time it did not get away from me. I was tactical. I grabbed a spray bottle of window cleaner, not because it's chemical but because it's liquid, when it landed on my ceiling light I sprayed it, they can't fly with wet wings so the spray got it's wings wet immobilizing it from flight. Then it had a run-in with my hammer. 

As for the sting? No effects other than a small swell which subsided after about half an hour, I'm not scared of stings anymore. I always avoided them because I didn't know whether I had the same allergy mom has and I didn't want to find out. Well now I know I'm not allergic. Shoulda known really, I haven't found ANYTHING I am allergic too.

Edit: I have noticed from experience, that if you manage to swat a wasp with your hand, they usually just fly away. My brother is shit scared of anything with a stinger, mostly bees and wasps. he's that scared he'd jump out of a moving vehicle just to get away from one.


----------



## Lomberdia (Aug 20, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Almost 24 hours later the bastard shows itself again. Though this time it did not get away from me. I was tactical. I grabbed a spray bottle of window cleaner, not because it's chemical but because it's liquid, when it landed on my ceiling light I sprayed it, they can't fly with wet wings so the spray got it's wings wet immobilizing it from flight. Then it had a run-in with my hammer.
> 
> As for the sting? No effects other than a small swell which subsided after about half an hour, I'm not scared of stings anymore. I always avoided them because I didn't know whether I had the same allergy mom has and I didn't want to find out. Well now I know I'm not allergic. Shoulda known really, I haven't found ANYTHING I am allergic too.
> 
> Edit: I have noticed from experience, that if you manage to swat a wasp with your hand, they usually just fly away. My brother is shit scared of anything with a stinger, mostly bees and wasps. he's that scared he'd jump out of a moving vehicle just to get away from one.


I liked how you used an hammer to kill it, lol. I used to be terrafied of spiders and if I found one, I would get bleach and pour it on them! I was little though, now I don't care about spiders and they die the same way as all bugs, under my foot or between my hands!


----------



## Quick Wolf (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't really like any kind of stinging insects, but the stings don't ever hurt as much as you think they should, mostly because fear makes you think the pain will be horrible when it's not. The only thing you have to watch out for is swelling, now that sucks.


----------



## Mooda (Aug 21, 2011)

I hate wasp stings, mostly because every single time I've been stung my day was going perfectly, and in comes this one darn bug that ruins it. I have no mercy for them. The sting itself is not too bad, but the swelling can be a problem.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Well, doctors have told me that I have a good, strong immune system, maybe that is why. I mean stinging nettle stings don't phase me either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the Schmidt sting pain index, paper wasps have a more painful sting than Yellow Jackets, bees, or some hornets. However, the pain only lasts for a short while and there's barely a mark on your skin afterward, at least for me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> According to the Schmidt sting pain index, paper wasps have a more painful sting than Yellow Jackets, bees, or some hornets. However, the pain only lasts for a short while and there's barely a mark on your skin afterward, at least for me.



In that case I welcome a sting from a yellow jacket.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> In that case I welcome a sting from a yellow jacket.


It's a case of quality vs. quantity. Yellowjackets have plenty of quantity.


----------

